# The Army Is Getting Driverless Vehicles Before the Public



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

While major companies race to get autonomous cars on the road, the U.S. Army already has a head start.​The United States Army just announced that it will see autonomous combat trucks deployed to help soldiers avoid accidental casualties caused by driving, Axios reported. The test run occurred at Fort Bliss, the Army's Texas post, where 10 autonomous trucks went through unmanned driving trials, with 60 more test trucks due to arrive at more military posts in the coming year.

https://observer.com/2019/04/army-driverless-vehicles-public-debut/


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

beebob said:


> While major companies race to get autonomous cars on the road, the U.S. Army already has a head start.​The United States Army just announced that it will see autonomous combat trucks deployed to help soldiers avoid accidental casualties caused by driving, Axios reported. The test run occurred at Fort Bliss, the Army's Texas post, where 10 autonomous trucks went through unmanned driving trials, with 60 more test trucks due to arrive at more military posts in the coming year.
> 
> https://observer.com/2019/04/army-driverless-vehicles-public-debut/


Good article. I'm very surprised you posted this.

*This news of headway comes at the heels of the tech and auto industries' grim prospects of reaching open, autonomous roads anytime soon. Earlier this week, Uber's chief scientist Raquel Urtasun predicted that the widespread use of self-driving cars is probably still decades away, pending regulations and other infrastructure factors.*


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Good article. I'm very surprised you posted this.
> 
> *This news of headway comes at the heels of the tech and auto industries' grim prospects of reaching open, autonomous roads anytime soon. Earlier this week, Uber's chief scientist Raquel Urtasun predicted that the widespread use of self-driving cars is probably still decades away, pending regulations and other infrastructure factors.*


member since 2017 :wink:
boomer


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks like we’re going to re-supply ISIS and the Taliban again.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

beebob said:


> member since 2017 :wink:
> boomer


@beebob has been a member since 2017? Hmm.. that's funny...


----------

